# Cypripedium parviflorum var. pubescens



## dbva (May 1, 2017)

My backyard clump returning after last years drought. Opened for more than a week, so flowers showing some age.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 1, 2017)

Nice! Mine are about to open. Hopefully with the cooler weather it will last longer.


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2017)

Is it plants in the soil?


----------



## dbva (May 2, 2017)

Yes, in the ground for several years now.


----------



## eggshells (May 2, 2017)

Nice. Can't wait for mine to come up.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 2, 2017)

Lovely.


----------



## JPMC (May 3, 2017)

Always great to see them in someone's garden. Some day I hope to be out of my apartment and growing orchids in my garden too.


----------



## naoki (May 4, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 4, 2017)

Nice healthy plant! I think I remember you posting about this one before.


----------

